# CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht



## monkey_cb (8. Mai 2012)

*CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Sehr geehrtes Fachpublikum 

Für die Ungeduldigen: - Ich suche einen CPU-Kühler um einen i5-3570K bei 4.0GHz (relativ) leise zu betreiben
                              - Maße: Höhe: definitiv nicht mehr als 145mm , Breite und Tiefe wahrscheinlich 95mm

Die ganze Geschichte:
Ich möchte folgende Komponenten in einem Sharkoon MS-140 Gehäuse unterbringen:

- CPU: i5-3570k
- MB: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
- NT: BQT E5-600W
- Graka: HD5850
- RAM: TeamGroup 8GB
- 1*SSD + 1*HDD + 1*5,25"

Durch die Kühlkörper auf dem Mainboard vermute ich, dass ich nur die 95mm Breite und Tiefe des Sockels zur Verfügung habe. Werde ich nachmessen wenns angekommen ist. Deshalb habe ich nach Towerkühlern mit 92mm Lüftern gesucht. Geldmäßig wollte ich gern bei ca. 30€ landen. D.h. der Nachkauf von einem/zwei höherwertigen Lüftern ist möglich. Folgende Kandidaten hab ich bis jetzt gefunden:

- Xigmatek Loki (sollte passen und ist günstig genung für ein Lüfterupgrade)
- Thermaltake Contact 21 (wie Loki aber vllt mit 100mm zu breit, dafür eventuell bessere Leistung weil mehr Pipes)
- Scythe Katana 4 (wahrscheinlich der Größte der reinpassen könnte)
- Alpenfoehn Sella und Civetta (beide solide aber auch 100mm breit)
- Noctua NH-U9B SE2 (wahrscheinlich der Beste aber arg teuer)

Ein paar Topblower wie Silverstone Nitrogon, Scythe Big Shuriken, Alpenfoehn Panorama etc. hab ich mir auch angeschaut. In den Tests zu den Topblowern stand aber stets, dass das Leistungs-/Lautstärke-Verhältnis Towern unterlegen ist.

Meine Fragen: Eignet sich einer der vorgeschlagenen Kühler für mein Vorhaben? Kennt jemand Alternativen die mir durch die Finger gegangen sind?

Danke für euren Input im Voraus.


----------



## FreezerX (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Ich würde zum EKL Sella greifen. Der reicht für an die 4,0GHz sicher aus. Darüber zu gehen ist allerdings nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## monkey_cb (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Bauchgefühl oder hast du mit dem gute Erfahrung gemacht?

Achso und falls das unklar sein sollte - Verwendungszweck: kompakter Spielerechner


----------



## FreezerX (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Den EKL Sella kenne ich selber von i5-2400 Systemen. Und der hält unter hoher Last (Prime) den i5-2400 auf unter 60°C. Der Ivy Bridge Prozessor ist nahezu ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 4,0GHz zu bringen. 
Und bis 4,0GHz steigen die Temperaturen kaum, so dass der Sella locker ausreicht. Allerdings sind halt mehr als 4,0GHz nicht mehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Supeq (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Der Sella reicht locker, hab nem Freund letztens noch einen eingebaut (für Q6600). Und die CPU bleibt bei maximal 60° wobei der alte Quad ja noch ordentlich mehr TDP hat, als der Ivy^^

Kannst also beruhigt zugreifen wenn er von der Größe passt!


----------



## monkey_cb (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Danke euch beiden für die Empfehlung. Ich hab mir grad den Sella nochmal genau angeschaut und bekomme da glaube ich Probleme mit den abstehenden "Hebeln" die die Breite auf 143mm ansteigen lassen, womit ich definitiv mit der Graka zusammenstoße. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das Retention Modul, dieser Kunstoffring, mit den Kondensatoren nah am Sockel kollidiert. Ich hab deswegen den Civetta angeschaut, weil der sehr ähnlich ist aber eine andere Montage hat. Hab in dem Zusammenhang nen guten Test gefunden wo der Civetta gegen den Xigmatek Loki klar verliert, weshalb letzterer bei mir vor den Alpenföhnen liegt.


----------



## OdlG (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Hi,

ich suche ebenso! Allerdings geht es bei mir um einen i7-3770K auf nem Asus Gene V. Ich würde gern nen Top-Blow-Kühler verwenden bis max 14cm Höhe. Mir sagen vor allem der BeQuiet SR1 TopFlow und der Noctua C12P SE14 zu. Beide scheinen leistungsmäßig im selben Bereich zu spielen. Welchen empfehlt ihr (0,1Sone bei 50% Pflicht!)? Oder sollte ich doch zu nem Tower greifen? BeQuiet Darkwing/Silentwing2 muss entkoppelt montierbar sein.

Freue mich auf eure Anregungen. Danke!


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Ich denke nicht, dass es zu Platzproblemen kommt. Habe schon große Thermalright Kühler auf µATX Boards gesehen.


----------



## OdlG (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

die 14cm sind durch mein gehäuse gegeben, falls ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe... da komme ich nicht drum herum


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Meine Antwort bezieht sich auf monkey_cb.
Für deine Frage eröffnest du lieber einen neuen Thread .


----------



## Ryle (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1
Hab ich selbst auf nem µATX Board und in nem Define Mini. Passt bei dir definitiv auch rein, selbst hohe Rams passen drunter. Übrigens stellen die Kühler auf dem Board keine Probleme für aktuelle Kühler dar, da gibt es sehr sehr wenige Ausnahmen. Einzige Einschränkung ist mehr als 140mm Breite wegen der Grafikkarte und bei dir eben die Höhe. Aber der Top Blow Kühler von be quiet passt in jedem Fall, ist günstig und performed sogar besser als die meisten *hochwertigen* Tower Kühler, speziell bei niedrigen Drehzahlen.


----------



## OdlG (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

ich finde den kühlkörper vom noctua so cool, will aber lieber nen 120/140er bequiet lüfter drauf schnallen. weiß einer von euch, ob das geht? im endeffekt soll aber der bessere kühlkörper rein. der bequiet soll ja bis 150W gehen. zum noctua habe ich nix gefunden, sieht aber fast noch besser aus von der leistung her


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*



OdlG schrieb:


> ich finde den kühlkörper vom noctua so cool, will aber lieber nen 120/140er bequiet lüfter drauf schnallen. weiß einer von euch, ob das geht? im endeffekt soll aber der bessere kühlkörper rein. der bequiet soll ja bis 150W gehen. zum noctua habe ich nix gefunden, sieht aber fast noch besser aus von der leistung her


 
das is nich gerade höfflich einfach so fragen in nem anderen thread zu stellen


----------



## OdlG (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

zu zeiten als ich mich hier angemeldet habe, hat man noch in bestehenden threads mit der selben frage gepostet, sonst wurde man gerügt  das forum hat schon mehr als genug themen. bei mir geht es um 0,5cm weniger platz bei quasi gleichem prozessor. da mache ich keinen eigenen thread für auf


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Der Gedanke ist nobel, aber da die Threads hier locker 10-20 Posts erreichen, sind zwei durcheinander laufende Fragen nicht sinnvoll.
Wenn der Thread selbst deine Frage nicht direkt beantwortet, solltest du eher einen neuen eröffnen. Es sind leider immer Diskussionen über Kreuz zu erwarten, da meist eine Frage nicht mit einer Antwort beantwortet wird.


----------



## Uter (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Ich kann FreezerX nur zustimmen. Mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf OdlG, es sind schließlich nicht nur die 0,5cm, sondern auch die u.U. anderen Lüfter und Drehzahlen.


----------



## OdlG (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Dann bin ich hier raus. Für Interessierte geht es in meinem Fall hier weiter! Danke trotzdem! (speziell superseijayin)


----------



## monkey_cb (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

hui hier ist ja was los  

danke für den shadow rock topflow SR1 Tipp. Bevor ich hier weiter diskutiere werde ich einfach warten und dann auf dem MB bißchen messen wie es mit der Breite ausschaut. Ich glaube nämlich nicht dass ich die 126mm Breite plus die abstehenden Enden von der Lüfterklammer habe.


----------



## monkey_cb (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

so hier geht weiter, weil die große Lieferung reingekommen ist :

Platzverhältnis auf dem ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M


vom CPU-Sockel bis zum Verriegelungshebelchen des PCIe Slots (PCIE1) = 17,5 mm
com CPU-Sockel bis zu den MB-Kühlern = 4.0 mm
Das heißte für die CPU-Kühlerbreite: 


falls CPU-Kühlerkörper über den MB-Kühlern (Höhe = 27mm) anfängt: max. Breite = 130mm
falls CPU-Kühlerkörper unterhalb der MB-Kühlern anfängt: max. Breite = 103mm

Da ich jetzt wo alles da ist ungeduldig werde hab ich mal geschaut welche Kandidaten in Dresden morgen zu bekommen sind und da bin ich auf *Scythe Katana 4* und *Xigmatek Loki* gestoßen. Ich werde es zu erst mit dem Katana 4 probieren der allerdings mit Höhe = 143mm und Breite = 102.5mm die optimale Raumausnutzung darstellt, FALLS er passt  . Wenn der nicht passen sollte werde ich auf den kleineren Loki umsteigen und diesen mit 2 leiseren Lüftern bestücken. Wie die Story endet werd ich berichten.

Edit: Alpenföhn Sella ist definitiv rausgefallen weil die Halteklammern eine Gesamtbreite von 142.8mm erzeugen.


----------



## monkey_cb (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

So heute hab ich das Gehäuse bekommen und der Katana4 hat erfreulicherweise sehr gut reingepasst. Sharkoon schein extra vorsichtig zu sein, denn ich habe gerade den Messschieber genötigt und gesehen dass ich noch 8mm bis zum Seitenteil habe. Über die Kühlleistung im Zusammenhang mit der angestrebten Übertaktung kann ich noch nix sagen, da ASRock ein so dermaßen bescheidene Lüftersteuerung auf ihren aktuellen Boards hat, dass ich mir noch ne externe besorge bevor es an OCen geht. Was jetzt genau die ASRock Probleme sind gehört nicht hier her und wurde schon oft thematisiert. Und die von mir angesprochenen MB-Kühler stellen auch kein Problem dar, es ist sogar locker Platz für einen zweiten CPU-Lüfter falls es heiß wird.

Fazit:* Scythe Katana 4 passt super in ein Sharkoon MS-140* *auf einem ASRock Z-77 Extreme4-M*

Danke für euren Input.


----------



## monkey_cb (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-3570K@4.0GHz mit max. Höhe 145mm gesucht*

Nachtrag:

Mit folgendem Lüftungskonzept läuft der 3570k seit Stunden unter Prime bei max 66°C @4GHz (hab nur den Multiplikator auf 40 gesetzt sonst nix):

1 * 140mm Lüfter der mit dem Gehäuse kam in der Front 
3 * Scythe Slip Stream 92mm PWM (2*am Katana4 und einmal an der Gehäuserückwand)
1 * BQT Netzteillüfter

Bin auf Grund meiner fehlenden OC-Erfahrung super zufrieden und schau mal ob sich bei anderen Anwendungen die Temperaturen noch verändern. Ansonsten heißt das für mich mission accomplished 

P.S.: In einem Forum habe ich eine Lüftersteuerung für die aktuellen ASRock MBs gefunden die so "gut" funktioniert, dass ich auf eine externe Lüftersteuerung verzichten kann.

Spezielle ASRock AXTU Version mit bessere Lüftersteuerung für alle Boards! - Intel Mainboards - PCTreiber Forum


----------

